# SanMerah Discus Babies!!!!



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Just want to share some pics of my San Merah pair with fires. There's atleast 30 fries They are 17 days old now. Very good parents haven't lost any fries as of now. Its there first successful spawn after twice spawning in the community tank. Enjoy!
Laid eggs on the heater didn't have any cones at that time.








Parents move the wrigglers to the Sponge filter.








Starting to stick with mom for food.
















10 DAYS








15 Days


----------



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)

nice discus,


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

congratz...what good parents


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aawww thats soo cute, congratz


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

congrats! 

the parents are gorgeous!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys!!! I'll keep updating you guys with pics!


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

nice babies


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats . Babies are so cute ^^


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! beautiful fish.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mello - your discus are telling you not to switch to saltwater  I'd be keeping an eye on those blue knights if I were you 
Congrats; that's pretty awesome.
Shelley


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

They are very cool to see in person as well. And the blue knights are amazing.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats...2nd thought of shifting to salt?you have a lot of babies to take care now


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Salt is still in the picture.. I'll just have both to take care of now.. lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good..get a grow out tank ready..they dont need to be with the parents anymore..but they can..if you leave them too long..they start taking hunks off their bodies. 
but then..if you move them..guess what hte parents will be up to right away again. 
this time you should get a bigger batch.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

nicley done! good luck on the growout


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

what's this I hear about salt>?

Good job on the fry's, what are they eating now? Live food...


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go Mello! Weren't you trying to sell this pair before? Nice fish.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Was trying to but change my mind... Eating live bbs


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Very good ,any update pics.


----------

